# Curious about Campy Shifter history



## chas0039

No agenda, I am just curious as to what came before the Escape series and how long the versions lasted. It seem as though there was very little change in the "old days", at least I see very little discussion here. I am familiar with the tube shifters, but I have never been able to find out when the first handlebar/brake shifters first came out.

Thanks


----------



## kbwh

Some here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campagnolo


----------



## Salsa_Lover

a starting point

http://campyonly.com/history.html


----------



## chas0039

Thanks, but I know the history and achievements of the company, I just can't find anything about the shifters from the time they were down tube until the Escape.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

chas0039 said:


> Thanks, but I know the history and achievements of the company, I just can't find anything about the shifters from the time they were down tube until the Escape.


1992: Campagnolo answered Shimano's STI offering with Ergopower. 8 speed, no group name printed on the levers, very classy like the rest of C-Record, alloy bodies.

1994: Carbon bodies

1997: 9 cogs for Chorus/Record retaining the original shape and receiving the right lever clock spring to reduce forces going to a bigger cog. 

1998: The second generation rounded shape for Chorus/Record with lower gruppos retaining the pointed hoods for 8 and 9 speed.

1999: Record carbon levers. Chorus got Record's old alloy cut-out front shift levers. Last year of Athena for a decade.

2000: 10 cogs for Chorus/Record

2001: 9 speed gruppos use the 10 speed rear derailleur ratio

2004: Xenon Escape mechanism. Centaur Century Grey introduced.

2007: Centaur and below get Escape. Everything gets Quick Shift (totally separate from Escape) which is a front derailleur ratio change and left front lever ratchet update.

2009: Ultrashift for Veloce and above. New third generation shape and no more G-springs. Weak detents for 10 speed. Bushings on lower gruppo shifters. Front derailleur ratio changed again. 11 speed for Chorus/Record/Super Record/Athena. Athena is back.

2009 newer production Ultrashift: Stiffer detents for 10 speed. Bearings on all shifters. New spares catalogs with no Ultrashift small parts, just whole assemblies including everything but mounting hardware, brake hood, and brake blade.

2011: Athena (11 speed) and below (10 speed for Centaur and below) use Powershift mechanism with one cog down, three up and limited left lever trim options.


----------



## chas0039

Much thanks Drew. That is exactly what I was hoping for and more. I appreciate the time you put into this; I'm going to print it out and keep it in my 75th Anniversary Campagnolo history book. Now I can die happy.


----------

